# Help **** in the garage



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

today i was in my garage and i was lifting boxes as i look up and there is the **** that terrorizes my neighborhood. i grab the closest weapon too me, my .40 blowgun and got two shots on it in its kind leg. then i went up in the loft and stayed there.i opened the doors for the night and dont know if its our or not. i have access to mu uncle air gun so should i get it with that or my blowgun or whatelse? need help fast


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I do not know your living arrangement; in the city, rural or farm. But I would set out some dry dog food and wait for it to appear and use a high power pellet rifle or a .22.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

trappin an option?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think coyote buster and Mo are both onto good trails. I'd get a live trap (so you don't catch cats or dogs) and chuck dry dog food in it. once he's stuck in there, take him outside city limits and put the .22 to his head and finish him right there.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> put the .22 to his head and finish him right there


Why kill it? You've already trapped and removed the problem from the garage so why not just turn it loose in the woods. You don't have to kill something just to kill something............. :roll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

he said it was a **** that terorizes his neighborhood so it would probably cause problems for someone else but yes that is a good point gohon because it could be illegal right now


----------



## sbdrbyman_212 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello, everyone i just found this forum yesterday and it seems interesting. I had a similar problem a while ago, so i thought i would throw my 2 cents in.

A **** had been stealing fruit from trees and being aggressive toward a couple dogs so we wanted to get rid of it. we set up a blind out of simple ply wood about 15 yards away from the drive way. We put out dog food with peanut butter and bananas. We chose that because it all has a strong scent. Then me and my friend sat in the blind with my pellet gun and just waited. He sat there playing his game boy and i was studying. 30 minutes and 1 pellet later the **** was no longer a problem. He walked right past the blind without noticing us. My friend moved and the **** ran about 15 feet into a bush. But he quickly forgot and came back.

We chose to use the driveway as the bait station because it was well lit and the blood washed away nicely. If you wanna see a pic you can go here... (Warning blood) http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j249/sbdrbyman_212/Raccoon.jpg

I hope you find a solution to your problem. 
David Miller


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very true Gohon. I would probably call up the DNR and see if it'd be possible to put it down, but I don't know of anyone around that would want a **** that's been terrorizing a neighborhood hanging around their farm. That's why I suggested putting him down.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol: I've never heard of a terrorist raccoon before so I kind of think this **** was just doing what all raccoons do....... looking for food. Come on folks, it's just a raccoon. The real danger of having one on your property is rabies but terrorize the neighborhood............. If you trap it and don't want the hide or the meat then just take it out and turn it loose in the country. Don't worry about some farmer as they generally have dogs that are very adept at keeping varmints out of the barn. I know my dogs put them on the run all the time around my place. I just simply don't see a need to kill the animal unless it poses a threat to someone.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Even though a majority of farmers have dogs, alot of farmers live apart from where the raccoons are problems. Alot of the nearby farmers live at one place, and they have livstock and machinery a little ways down the road. My neighbor raises **** dogs and I still see **** tracks in the mud whenever I am over there. In the summertime the raccoons will go into the sweetcorn patches out in the field and break over all the stocks to get the sweetcorn and that causes a problem when I want to go get sweetcorn. I have followed thier trail and it leads up to the shelterbelt around the house where the guy raises **** hounds. I live on a pig farm and when we have a pig die whe put the carcass in the edge of the beanfield and then the rendering truck picks it up. All to often the ***** will go over there and chew on them and then the rendering truck won't take it anymore and we have to deal with a chewed up dead animal.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Apparently you need to learn the three s's. Shoot, shovel and shut up.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the matter with you fellas :lol: Terrorist raccoons, terrorized dogs, blowguns? 
Too funny. :toofunny: 
Keep it up :beer:

Dan


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

wow, blowgun, eh? I just ordered one outta Cabelas the other day! What a coing-ki-dink! Yeah, that blogun ain't gonna kill a ****. Unless you got it hooked up to a pressurized tank, and yer shootin' nails, you're not gonna kill it. If you do confront it, and don't own a firearm, I would suggest a Bow. That should *cough* pin him down *cough* :wink: Or trap 'im


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

So if it has been hit twice with the blow gun it this thing going to have some kind of injury that is going to lead to its death?

Personally I would have shut the garage door and fed it till it became tame. Racoons make great family pets and they are great to snuggle with on a cold winters day!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My wife has 5 or 6 in the backyard every night or so, feeding on cheap dog food. They aren't coming around as much now, as it's getting colder, but they were fun to watch eat and play.

Dan


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Egg eaters... :eyeroll:


----------



## Aces1295 (Nov 26, 2007)

Put the blow gun away and break out the pea shooter. Or hollow out your bic pen and use wads of wet paper. That should do the trick. If that doesn't work, burn your garage down. After all, we don't negociate with terrorists.

sorry.....couldn't help it. I'm still trying to visualize how the raccoon reacted after being stuck with the first dart. If it's inside just set a trap.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> Egg eaters... :eyeroll:


Yea, just think of all the pheasants and ducklings we've saved with a good old bag of 'Ol Roy dog food.

:lol: Dan


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

I would respectfully ask that you not trap them and take them out to the country and let them go. Now your problem just became our problem. Even if I keep all the sheds and garages closed up, they still get in to my stuff. If you have grubs in the lawn like we do every few years, they will destroy it trying to get at them. Skunks do this too. And forget about raising sweet corn with a lot racoons around. I don't advocate killing just for the sake of killing either but don't agree with just dumping them off in country. I wouldn't think of trapping a **** and letting him go in town because I thought there's plenty of dog/cat food to eat. Good luck with those pesky devils.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

lundq said:


> I would respectfully ask that you not trap them and take them out to the country and let them go. Now your problem just became our problem. Even if I keep all the sheds and garages closed up, they still get in to my stuff. If you have grubs in the lawn like we do every few years, they will destroy it trying to get at them. Skunks do this too. And forget about raising sweet corn with a lot racoons around. I don't advocate killing just for the sake of killing either but don't agree with just dumping them off in country. I wouldn't think of trapping a **** and letting him go in town because I thought there's plenty of dog/cat food to eat. Good luck with those pesky devils.


I am in the country lundq. Infact, we're about as rural as you can get out here between Surrey and Norwich and Velva. The five or six ringtails that the wife had coming to eat were very entertaining to watch and you would never have known they were around aside frome seeing them feeding. Of course, now that it's colder, they've more than likely denned up for the winter and haven't been around much, for some time.

I know skunks will take a yard apart in their quest for grubs. Didn't know ***** did this too. I know that when they were feeding here, our duck pen was within 6 feet or so of their feed and they never even looked at the quackers in that pen. They did take one of the ducks, from a nearby pen, that I bought to work Bill the Chessy with. Made dang good use of it too. Nothing but wings, feet, and head left. Oh, and I did try a couple of ears of fresh sweet corn on their feed pile during their dog food eating campaign. They never touched the stuff. Don't know why, as I know that they like it, but this was peeled for them and only a few hours from coming off the stalk, and they ignored it. What they really showed a fondness for was bread with strawberry jam and peanut butter, or marshmallows. They love those and it was funny to watch them try to eat the sticky, puff ball, confections.

Don't worry. I'm not going to trap them or shoot them or anything else. Though I wouldn't mind knocking off a few of the cats that I see lurking around here now and then. :lol:

Hope you have good luck with your yard and corn,
Dan


----------

